# What brand/model of pocket therm are you using??



## chargrilled (Apr 28, 2008)

Had an ECPT (El cheapo pocket therm) go out on me this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It was an Ecko or something like that.  It was always 15 degrees off (212 test) and really just pretty poorly made.

Im looking to get another pocket therm as the they are just nice to have for double checkin and sometimes I use them with ribs as the probe is smaller diameter to get between those bones. Not lookin to spend a fortune but want something decent.  Wanted to get some feedback what has been working/recommended from the field.

Brand/model/where ya get it/cost if remembered.


Thanks for readin.

PS. My food probe on the Maverick ET-73 went haywire in the middle of the smoke session.  Buzzed up over 100 degrees beyond what was actual for no reason. Contacted them and they are sending me out another one this week for nothing


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 28, 2008)

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/...tpen_home.html

You will be hard pressed to do better than a thermapen...........but they ain't cheap.


----------



## chargrilled (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea I just looked at that before postin the thread.  That is alittle over my head.  Mrs. Chargriller would never go for that.


----------



## ddave (Apr 28, 2008)

I use the Taylor Commercial Waterproof Digital Thermometer that I got from Amazon for about $16.00.


It's small, light, pretty fast, accurate according to the boiling water test plus has a calibration screw.

http://www.amazon.com/Taylor-Commerc...9412273&sr=8-1

Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 28, 2008)

I've had great luck with my Taylor instant read pocket thermometer. It's a dial thermometer,  not a digital.
I bought it for around 6 to 7 bucks....that was maybe 4 years ago.
I lost it and bought another one just like it....then found the one I lost.
It's worked great for me....


----------



## capt dan (Apr 28, 2008)

I use a taylor "weekend warrior". It is accurate, and only cost about 15 bucks. I would love to have a thermopen, but thats way outta my price justification range!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow... nevermind... I just realized that this was about pocket thermometers.  My post was totally off topic.


----------



## mr porky (May 17, 2008)

I just ordered this a few days ago and have yet to try it.  This'll end up being about $42 including shipping.  I was at Cabelas today and its selling for 49.99

http://www.ambientweather.com/orscawgrriwi.html


----------



## travcoman45 (May 17, 2008)

Gotta a digital pocket thermo I bought from Harobour freight and tool, think was on sale fer less then $5.  Is quite accurate.  Don't know how long it will live, but fer $5 ifin it's a year that still aint bad!


----------



## centexcarnivore (May 25, 2008)

I just started this weekend and order the Maverick on Amazon for $39.  I am thinking I will buy a second and use one unit to monitor both ends of the chamber for ambient temp.  And use the second as dual meat probes.  Did my first rack of ribs today and it worked like a champ.  

GOod Luck, CC


----------



## rivet (May 26, 2008)

I have several different industrial USDA appoved dial thermometers whih one can calibrated. I do so every time I smoke. Just put them into an ice water slush and adjust so they indicate 32 deg. Unfortunatly I do not know the brand name. I also use a digital USDA thermometer from a company called DELTA TRAK. It costs about 79 dollars, but you can calibrate it and it is approved for, and heavy duty enough, for industrial use. You might be able to find it retail at williams-sonoma or similar store. If you have access to Grainger catalogue you probably will find them there too.


----------



## tenblade (May 27, 2008)

I like the speed and accuracy of the thermocouple thermometers.  I picked a new one up on ebay for 50 bucks last year.  They usually retail over a hundred though.  Just keep a look out for a good deal!


----------



## crispyb (May 29, 2008)

Picked one up at my local BJ's wholesale club on a whim 12 bucks worth tryin.Works awesome so far used it about 10 times digital, remote, light on it and accurate tested a few times,batteries last good too.My only fear is life span being so cheap and unknown brand I'm scared.So I think I will be buying another this weekend.Nice to have the beeper go off when the temp hits target from inside the house flashing signal indicator is handy too in case you go out of range.


----------



## crispyb (May 29, 2008)

I also use a taylor basic pocket therm for testing had it for years still works the same


----------



## watermelonslim (May 30, 2008)

I have that same thermometer. I got mine at Walmart for $15. It's great.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=8587360


----------



## seboke (May 30, 2008)

You ain't kiddin!!!  Was expecting $30-$40 when you said they ain't cheap!!!  

My original one is a Maveric (from Costco) with remote.  Use it to monitor the grate temp from the A/C.  Three other Wally World Accu-Rites i stick to the meat


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (May 30, 2008)

Ditto, got 4 of them. They all seem to read within 1*. Real happy for the price.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 30, 2008)

When ya start cooking large quantities of meat at the same time, spend the extra coin for the Thermapen (camo mod) It's the most reliable and fastest thermo on the market!!





By imn88fan


----------



## geek with fire (May 30, 2008)

I agree.  But I also recommend spending an extra $25-$50 and getting the plug-mount design, with a thermocouple probe.  I have the smokehouse probe and the thing is build like a tank and can read temps up to 650Â° (F).  Thermoworks makes great stuff and their service guys are great to talk to and very knowledgeable.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 18, 2008)

Just ordered one of those. I was gonna get the removable probe but couldn't figure out which to get so I got the basic model


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 20, 2008)

Just to update peeps, I ordered the item yesterday and got an email today stating it is not due to get shipped until tomorrow the 20th.  Guess it didnt make any sense to expedite the shipping,  wish I knew that in advance.  still wont get the tool until next week  BOO HOO


----------



## carpetride (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Geek, just wondering how the plug is holding up?  I'm looking at ordering one for my B-day and had thought I would go with the standard style but after taking a look at the interchangeable plugs...I could see having one sensor on the grate and another for the meat and just plugging into the one I want to read at the moment.

Kinda curious on your thoughts after a few more months of use.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 25, 2008)

Accurite from Lowe's $14.97. Has worked great. No idea if it is calibrated or able to be calibrated.

How would you calibrate it?


----------



## carpetride (Aug 27, 2008)

Ordered the ThermoWorks MTC with the Armor probe and the 151 probe.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry dude, I didn't your question until just now.  The probe is holding up very well.  Clean it each time with a damp wash cloth after use, and it still looks good.  The only problem you will have is that the diameter of the armor is over 1/8", which means you won't be able to run the thing through the door.  I think this is a good thing though as it forces you to run the probe somewhere where it won't get damaged.  On my chargriller, there are so many holes already in the thing, there's no problem finding a place to run it.  On my drum, I drilled a 1" dia whole at grate level and inserted a 3/4" pipe nipple to run all of my probes through.

You will be pleased with the probe.  Also keep in mind in the future that ThermoWorks sells a thermocouple cable extender.  I have several of these.  You can daisy chain them to about whatever length you want with no calibration issues.  When I don't hook the smoker up to the control program, I add the extenders and run the cables through the window.  That way I can check the temperature using the Thermapen without having to drag my lazy butt off the couch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep us updated on the MTC, and enjoy the Jelly Bellys (You'll find out what I'm talking about).  Those ThermoWorks chaps are top notch!


----------



## flash (Aug 27, 2008)

Wally World also. Plus I use Taylor. Don't think you can calibrate it though, but their customer service is great. I have two of them and both metal probes gave out around the same time. Contacted them to see if I could purchase two new ones. They sent two to me FREE. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have only tried one pocket them and one fork them......CRAP!!!


----------



## brizzle (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the Maverick model 73 that I purchased from Kitchens Etc.  Not sure who sells it now.


----------



## dangerdan (Sep 28, 2008)

Same here. My weekend warrior died (so I thought). so I call em up and they said the probe shorted out. new probe is on the way.. Free is always a nice way to provide customer service.


----------

